# easy tear tag off brand??



## Itssillyy (Jun 6, 2011)

Are the brands like American Apparel, Gildan, Fruit, Hanes, Anvil's tags are easy to tear off?

where can i get some shirts with easy tear off tags?

Thanks


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

I know of Hanes, and Delta Apparel have easy tear off. 

However, all tags are easy to cut off.


----------



## Itssillyy (Jun 6, 2011)

selanac said:


> I know of Hanes, and Delta Apparel have easy tear off.
> 
> However, all tags are easy to cut off.


right!! i could just cut it off...thanks...


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

When you cut it off, the little piece of the tag comes off too. Just pull on the little piece held on by the double stitch. It comes right off, and it's really simple. 

You can do a google or youTube search for: Cutting Off Labels or Tags.


----------



## Kammies (Dec 16, 2010)

I use AAA Alstyle American Apperal and they have "tear away tags". If you cut the tags out you can still see a little remanant of the tag and I don't really care for that look, expecially if you're giving them to a customer. Just my opinion though.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

The only thing you can see is the stitch holes. Once washed they come out. 

If you see a small piece of the tag you didn't take them out correctly.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Itssillyy said:


> Are the brands like American Apparel, Gildan, Fruit, Hanes, Anvil's tags are easy to tear off?
> 
> where can i get some shirts with easy tear off tags?
> 
> Thanks


There's a whole list of companies with easy tear away tags here: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/find-wholesale-blank-t-shirts-other-imprintable-products/t51133.html


----------



## Itssillyy (Jun 6, 2011)

Rodney said:


> There's a whole list of companies with easy tear away tags here: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/find-wholesale-blank-t-shirts-other-imprintable-products/t51133.html




You are awesome! THanks Rodney!!


----------



## Retro Campaigns (Jun 27, 2008)

I sometimes use Anvil 980/880 fashion fit tees and the tear-away labels are super easy to take off.


----------



## Itssillyy (Jun 6, 2011)

Itssillyy said:


> Are the brands like American Apparel, Gildan, Fruit, Hanes, Anvil's tags are easy to tear off?
> 
> where can i get some shirts with easy tear off tags?
> 
> Thanks


if i could just cut them off. then i really don't have to worry about if its easy tear off or tagless or with tag right? just pick the one with good price and good quality. then cut them off myself


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

That's correct. You can do a search on Google for Tearing Off t-shirt Labels.


----------



## DLscreening (May 5, 2010)

i know hanes and american apparel have easy tear tags


----------

